# 2 Stolen bikes (Popo)



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.rubberdowncustoms.ca/forum/showthread.php?p=168550#post168550


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Suck! That black bike is gorgeous!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Man that suxs...always some low life out there going to steal chit fom people,that work hard for...man i'm sorry....Muddie49


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

man I know how you feel I had My 750 Brute and my wifes 650 Brute stole back in 2008 but they found mine before it got striped totaly so keep your head up but I will most Deff keep my eyes open in MO for them


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i would cry my eyes out if any one of my bikes got stolen!! they're my pride and joy..... theives will all get whats coming to them. they're no good scum bags that might benifit from using a douche bag....


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

The black bike is still almost brand spankin new, I think it has around 70 miles on it and about 7 grand in upgrades. The 400 wasn't insured as he was doing a long list of work on it, that one is a bit of a sentimental loss to him. And honestly, Tim (the guy that lost them) is a class act all the way, so please keep your eyes peeled in your area, thanks!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks rdc for going into more depth detail ..


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Hate to hear that.. I am working just down the road (about 10 miles) from Sylacauga, I'll keep my eyes and ears open.. I only live about 60 miles away from there too..


----------

